#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-29
<Ahilleas> Kalimera xronia polla
<Ahilleas> exw to laptop tou anipsiou mou (lenovo g50) poy sernete me ubuntu 14.04. Evala lubuntu 14.04 ma den douleuei o ihos. Ti mporw na kanw?
<Ahilleas> Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει καποιος με τον ήχο σε ένα λαπτοπ Lenovo G50 με lubuntu 14.04?
<demi1> Καλησπέρα.
<demi1> Μπορεί να με βοηθησει κάποιος να βρω ενα αναλυτικό οδηγό εγκατάστασης antix σε ενα παλιο λαπτοπ?
<demi1> ?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-30
<YianPan71> Kalhsperes sas  :))
<loukas> please help...yparxei kaneis??
<YianPan71> loukas, boh8eia gia poio 8ema??
<loukas> exw ena acer aspire one 5-6 xronwn (poly argo) kai thelo na tou valw kapoio prog na mhn sernetai
<YianPan71> poio programm?
<loukas> mou proteinan xubuntu alla den to vriskw sta ellinika
<loukas> kai thelw na to ftiaksw gia thn mana mou :P
<YianPan71> loukas, afoy kaneis install meta apo epilogh stoy language 8a pathseis osa einai gia ellhnika kai me epanekinhsh 8a ta breis ellhnika ola (i sxedon ola)
<YianPan71> ypopsin den exw xubuntu alla to LinuxMint Mate.
<loukas> to poio elafry poio proteineite??
<YianPan71> xmmm... to acer aspire einai netbook ee?
<loukas> dystixws nai
<YianPan71> logika to puppy.
<loukas> exei kai auto ellinika??
<kostas> kalispera kai xronia polla se olous
<loukas> xronia polla!!
<kostas> tha ithela na kano mia erotisi gia ena project pou thelo na kano me ena filo me to gpredict
<YianPan71> loukas, opws panta se ola to linux stoy install den exei ellhnika i misa-misa... mono meta apo epilogh sto setting/language 8a ta exeis ellhnika.
<YianPan71> kostas, episis
<YianPan71> loukas, pantws apo puppy empeiria den exw. perimene kapoion na soy pei.
<loukas> euxaristw gia thn voitheia!!
<kostas> mipos gnorizei kapoios na me kathodigisei gia ena tracking system me to gpredict
<kostas> apo hardware gia arxi
<YianPan71> loukas, tipota na eisai kala
<YianPan71> exw mia aporia....
<YianPan71> sto site linuxinside.gr twra teleytaia opote mpainw moy zhtaei nick kai kwdiko..!!!! ti paizei me ayth thn yperoxh site??
<YianPan71> ??
<YianPan71> Black_Horseman, ?
<YianPan71> diamond_gr, ?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-31
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Σεμινάριο για την Αδειοδότηση Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322409#p322409> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του ubuntu-gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322303#p322303> || Νέα - Î
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-01
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Καλή Χρονιά ! <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/01-01-15/%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%AE-%CF%87%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%AC>
<Junka> Καλή Χρονιά!!
<YianPan71> KALH XRONIA SAS kai eytyxismenos o neos etos 2015 gemath me ELPIDA.
<Tassos> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας! Υγεια & αγάπη σας εύχομαι να έχει όλο το 2015!! :)
<Aris> geia
<Aris> na kanw mia erwthsh?
<Junka> !ask Aris
<Junka> !ask
<lubotu3> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-02
<Tassos> Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά! :)
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και Καλή Χρονιά :-)
<ChIossif_GR> σε όλες και όλους (πάντα) :-)
<demi2> mporei kaneis na mou pei an mporw na egkatastisw kado anakiklosis sto antiX?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-03
<demi2> γνωριζει κανείς πως μπορω να τοποθετησω καδο απορριματων σε διανομή antiX?
<demi2> γνωριζει κανείς πως μπορω να τοποθετησω καδο απορριματων σε διανομή antiX?
<Junka> ban ##fix_your_fucking_connection
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-04
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kerato> kalhmera ChIossif_GR , kalh xronia etc
<ChIossif_GR> :-)
<newwy> Χρόνια Πολλά
<newwy> Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι συμβαίνει με το forum;
<spyros> kalispera
<spyros> pos mporo na allaxo plikrologio grafis apo ellinika se agglika ?
<spyros> πως αλλάζει απο πληκρολόγιο ο τροπος γραφής?
<themhz> Καλησπέρα , καλη χρονιά σε όλους
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Σεμινάριο για την Αδειοδότηση Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322409#p322409> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του ubuntu-gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322303#p322303> || Νέα - Î
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Σεμινάριο για την Αδειοδότηση Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322409#p322409> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του ubuntu-gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322303#p322303> || Νέα - Î
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Junka> kerato, kanton ban re
<kerato> giati xalaei ton eirmo ths syzhthshs?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-04
<perro> παιδια εχω θεμα με τον ηχο μου
<perro> εγκατεστησα το pulse audio και απο εκει και περα δεν εχω ηχο
<perro> εψαξα στα forums αλλα λυση δε βρηκα με οτι και αν εκανα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Έφυγε ο Ian Murdock, πατέρας του Debian <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=334967#p334967>
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-05
<chris______> Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να αγορασω ενα λαπτοπ και να χρησιμοποιω το ubuntu. ειμαι ασχετος με το θεμα.. που θα μπορουσα να βρω υποστηριξη; Τι λαπτοπ να αγορασω;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2856-1: ldb vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2856-1/> || USN-2855-1: Samba vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2855-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2858-3: Linux kernel (Raspberry Pi 2) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2858-3/> || USN-2858-2: Linux kernel (Wily HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2858-2/> || USN-2858-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2858-1/> || USN-2857-2: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2857-2/> || USN-2857-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubu
<glavkos> καλησπέρα ...
<glavkos> έχω αυτό το θέμα http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=31911&p=334975#p334975
<glavkos> στον υπολογιστή μου ....αν μπορεί κανένας να με βοηθήσει , ευπρόσδεκτος
<glavkos> καληνύχατ
<glavkos> αν υπάρχει κάποιος που διαθέσει λίγο χρόνο σε αυτό, ας μου στείλει ένα pm
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-06
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | προβλημα χωρητικοτητας στον δισκο <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=334981#p334981>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: προβλημα χωρητικοτητας στον δισκο <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=334983#p334983>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: προβλημα χωρητικοτητας στον δισκο <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=334985#p334985>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: προβλημα χωρητικοτητας στον δισκο <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=334989#p334989>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2861-1: libpng vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2861-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-07
<Sunbeam> Γεια σας έχω κάνει εγγραφή αλλά δεν μου έχει έρθει το mail επιβεβαιώσεις
<Sunbeam> Ξέρει να μου πει κανένας πώς επικοινωνώ με τον διαχειριστή
<fero> kalhspera
<fero> antimetopizo ena provlima malon me to wlan
<fero> agorasa ena kainourio laptop Lenovo ideapad 100 64bit 4gb ram stin arxi eixa windows 10 kai ubuntu 14.04 lts kai htan ola kala ,mexri pou mou ipan na valo ta 64bit kai ekei arxise na kolaei (isos epidi esvisa ta windows)kai apoti katalava kati pezi me tin karta diktiou
<fero> please!
<fero> anyone?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2862-1: Pygments vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2862-1/>
<fero_> einai kaneis edw?
<fero> jkbtb\
<fero> lapoios?
<spyros_> καλησπερα
<spyros_> μια βοηθεια για τα ubuntu
<fero_> einai kaneis edw?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2863-1: OpenSSL vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2863-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2864-1: NSS vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2864-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-08
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2865-1: GnuTLS vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2865-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Ubuntu Unity σε κρατικά Ιδρύματα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=335014#p335014>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2866-1: Firefox vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2866-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-09
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Tassos> Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά με υγεία , αγάπη και δημιουργικότητα εύχομαι σε όλους σας!
<sunbeam> Είναι κανείς εδώ
<sunbeam> Αλόοοοοοοοοο
<Tassos> μάγκες έχει κάνει κανένας σας installer για κάποια εφαρμογή που έχει κάνει ;
<Tassos> γιατί σκέφτομαι να κάνω.. αλλά δε ξέρω τι παίζει με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ακριβώς..
<Guest13179> kalispera
<Guest13179> mallon den yparxei kaneis.....
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Alpha 1 released <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/09-01-16/ubuntu-1604-lts-alpha-1-released>
<pantelis> Καλησπέρα, ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει κάποιος σίγουρος τρόπος ώστε στο laptop να χρησιμοποιείται η κάρτα γραφικών (ΑΜΔ) και όχι η onboard HD graphics. Ευχαριστώ.
<pantelis> από additional drivers επιλέγω δηλαδή xorg ή fglrx ;
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-02
<petrosta> γεια σας.εχω ενα προβλημα στο ubuntu λειτουργικο μου
<Black_Horseman> ti exei?
<petrosta> οταν το ανοιγω δειχνει αυτο https://i.stack.imgur.com/707wz.jpg
<Black_Horseman> einai fresh installation?
<petrosta> dual-boot ubuntu 15-10--windows 10
<Black_Horseman> twra to ekanes install?
<petrosta> οχι
<petrosta> απλα τωρα μου εμφανισε το προβλημα
<Black_Horseman> mpes se failsafe mode
<petrosta> και μετα?
<Black_Horseman> dokimase na deis stis rythmiseis ti paizei
<Black_Horseman> alla na se rwtisw
<Black_Horseman> ekanes kamia enimerwsi/anavathmisi tou os?
<petrosta> ναι σε 16.04 μου ειχε βγαλει μια αναβαθμιση
<Black_Horseman> ok
<Black_Horseman> ekei einai to thema
<Black_Horseman> prepei na kaneis fresh install to ubuntu
<petrosta> πως θα το κανω αυτο?
<Black_Horseman> krata to home partition
<Black_Horseman> na mi xaseis dedomena
<Black_Horseman> kai kalou kakou trava ki ena backup
<Black_Horseman> opws ekanes install to ubuntu ti prwti fora
<petrosta> ποια Ubuntu να κατεβασω?
<Black_Horseman> i teleytaia lts einai 16.04
<Black_Horseman> i pio kainouria einai i 16.10
<petrosta> οκ..πρεπει πρωτα να διαγραψω αυτα που εχω και μετα να εγκαταστησω το καινουριο?
<Black_Horseman> oxi
<Black_Horseman> tha to kanei mono tou
<petrosta> οποτε απλα βαζω ενα bootable usb με το λειτουργικο?
<Black_Horseman> nai
<petrosta> οκ
<Black_Horseman> kai kaneis to intallation ksana
<Black_Horseman> alla krata to home partition
<Black_Horseman> kai kane ena back up ta arxeia sou
<petrosta> θα υπαρχει καποια επιλογη για το home partition?
<Black_Horseman> miso
<Black_Horseman> petrosta http://askubuntu.com/questions/285212/keeping-the-same-home-partition-after-a-clean-install
<petrosta> https://scontent.fath1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/15870679_1271112346316147_2061078875_n.jpg?oh=534f1b6a4d5ef31480a94025bd6c54f1&oe=586D782B
<petrosta> μπορειτε να μου πειτε πως να εχω προσβαση στο τερματικο χωρις να μπω στα λειτουργικο.
<Black_Horseman> ayto de ginete
<Black_Horseman> to termatiko enai meros tou leitourgeikou
<petrosta> δεν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να διαγραψω καποιο προβλημα..πιστευω οτι η λυση στο προβλημα ειναι να διαγραψω το virtualbox για αυτο ρωταω..
<petrosta> programma
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-04
<Tassos> Χαιρετώ την κοινότητα!! Χρόνια πολλά! Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε!! Ότι καλύτερο σε όλους σας εύχομαι και στην κοινότητα μας!!
<Tassos> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=32511
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-05
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<Tassos> :)
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-06
<Tassos> Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-07
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-08
<Arc0s> Καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-01
<aklo> kalispera
<aklo> kserei kapoios na mou pei pos kano boot se low-graphics mode?
<aklo> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Τελευταία έκδοση: Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus (LTS) | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<talos-mintgr> Χρονια πολλά
<NickTux> Καλή Χρονιά
<talos-mintgr> NickTux: Ειδες το translator manual του mint ?
<NickTux> talos-mintgr: Τι εννοείς;
<talos-mintgr> https://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3492
<NickTux> Δεν γράφει κάτι διαφορετικό απ' ότι ήδη ισχύει στο LP. Νομίζω.
<talos-mintgr> Δεν το έχω διαβάσει ακόμα :P
<talos-mintgr> Τρεχω και με το μεταπτυχιακό στα γεράματα
<NickTux> Μεταπτυχιακό ε; άντε και PhD .
<NickTux> Το κανάλι στο SpotChat τι έγινε;
<talos-mintgr> ειδωμεν λολ
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχει και είναι βιοτοπος αραχνων
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά σκαει μυτη κανένας καμια φορά
<NickTux> Πως το έχετε ονομάσει;
<talos-mintgr> #linuxmintusers-gr
<NickTux> Πάντως με search "linuxmint" στο HexChat δεν το επιστρέφει.
<talos-mintgr> μάλιστα
<NickTux> Εμ βέβαια. Αφού στο HexChat το default είναι "Show only channels with 5 to 9999 users :P
<NickTux> Αν το κατεβάσεις στο 1 τότε το βρίσκει.
<talos-mintgr> λολ
<talos-mintgr> αφου ειμαστε 2 μέσα λολ
<NickTux> Έχουμε κανέναν μη-χακεριστικο τρόπο να αλλάξουμε στο Cinnamon το χρώμα του μενού όταν κάνει κάποιος mouse hover;
<NickTux> ή πρέπει να μπω στα άδυτα του CSS στο theme; :P
<talos-mintgr> CSS
<NickTux> Το φοβόμουν :P
<talos-mintgr> βοηθάει το Mellage kai to ALt-F2<r><enter>
<talos-mintgr> an kai den to exo kanei pote
#ubuntu-gr 2019-01-01
<koleygr> Καλή σας χρονιά
<koleygr> Ξέρει κανείς να μου πεί τις διαφορες σε installation ubuntu-minimal με debian-minimal στα πακέτα ... ή θα πρεπει να τα κανω install και τα δύ για να συγκρίνω?
#ubuntu-gr 2019-01-05
<TANUKI> γεια σας και καλη χρονια
<TANUKI> ειναι καποιος εδω?
<TANUKI> θελω να κανω εγγραφη στο φορουμ αλλα κολλαω στην ερωτηση και ειδα πως και αλλοι ειχαν αυτο το προβλημα
<TANUKI> η ερωτηση ειναι δεκα και δυο κ εχει σε παρνθεση (λεξη) εχω δωσει απειρους συνδυασμους για απντηση αλλα τιποτα
#ubuntu-gr 2019-01-06
<PavlosThes> kalimera
<PavlosThes> an einai kapoios online, xreiazomai voitheia stin eggrafi
<PavlosThes> to pedio anti-spam den dexetai tipota, oute ellinika oute greeklish, oute arithmo.  grafo ellinika kanonika, meta pairno minima oti h apanthsh einai lathos kai auto pou egrapsa emfanizetai os "??????"
<PavlosThes> me liga logia den mporo na kano eggrafi
<Cerebrux> Έχει ενημερωθεί ο διαχειριστής
<jemadux> pws allazw keybaord laylaout ?
<jemadux> τελικά ενα restart ηθελε ο mutter
#ubuntu-gr 2020-01-05
<str67> Καλησπέρα. Κατά την εκκίνηση δε μπορώ να μπω σε γραφικό περιβάλλον. Μπαίνω σε μια μονόχρωμη οθόνη. Πως μπορώ να επιστρέψω σε κατάσταση αποσύνδεσης;
<str67> Το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε μετά από αναβάθμιση από 16.04 σε 18.04 και εγκατάσταση cinnamon.
<dsapikas> δοκίμασε να γράψεις "startx"
<str67> Καλησπέρα. Κατά την εκκίνηση δε μπορώ να μπω σε γραφικό περιβάλλον. Μπαίνω σε μια μονόχρωμη οθόνη. Πως μπορώ να επιστρέψω σε κατάσταση αποσύνδεσης;
<str67> Κατά την εκκίνηση των Ubuntu πως μπορώ να σταματήσω στην κατάσταση αποσύνδεσης, ώστε να επιλέξω άλλο γραφικό περιβάλλον;
<str67> Παρακαλώ ας απαντήσει κάποιος.
